# Newbie setup. Appartamento and Eureka Specialita.



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi, just getting round to posting a pic on my newbie setup.

Cheers.


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks lovely!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Lovely setup.

You may want to get some scales that weigh down to 0.1g instead of the 1g ones you have.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice set up, and make sure you remove the sticker off the Group head.


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Lovely setup.
> 
> You may want to get some scales that weigh down to 0.1g instead of the 1g ones you have.


Yeah agree. Will be next purchase. Very observant though lol.


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

Any recommendations for a cheap similar scale?


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I got these recently- pretty good for the price. You can weigh the portafilter using the plastic tray that comes with it, and there is a timer function. It just about fits under the portafilter when the machine is in use to weigh the shot.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Fab setup, great newbie setup to...... just jumped right in and bought a decent setup straight away so hopefully you wont need upgrade for quite a few years.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Very smart set up with everything close to hand, trust you'll get a good return in the cup for your investment.

Jon.


----------



## jaho (Oct 25, 2018)

Velmi hezké.

Budu brzy mít stejné ...


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I love the rocket appartamento. Very jealous.


----------



## rigby (Nov 18, 2018)

Very nice set-up, congrats


----------

